# Deep Blue 3g long, new build.



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

How long would someone say it takes for cork to become water logged? I usually only utilize mopani wood as it sink right away, this waiting part is tedious...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Cork floats like mad. I'd just go with a different wood. Buce I just treat like fancy anubias, but they do just fine in higher light. Just have to keep algae off the leaves


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Kehy said:


> Cork floats like mad. I'd just go with a different wood. Buce I just treat like fancy anubias, but they do just fine in higher light. Just have to keep algae off the leaves




Thanks for the insight! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinnamonamon (Oct 24, 2018)

I an intrigued at the thought of a 3 gallon long...can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Cinnamonamon said:


> I an intrigued at the thought of a 3 gallon long...can't wait to see pictures!




Thanks for the interest! Since my cork log idea is kinda out the window I’ll need to find a new piece of wood that fits the size of the tank. Just got in my heaters, Amazon is great! I purchased the aqueon mini heaters, the 10, 7.5 and 5 watt ones. I wanted to see what one size wise would be better suited. They make those heaters soooo small now! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Here’s the heater I’m going to go with, I figure with the hardscape and plants it should be the right size for the tank. The tank is a little on the long side, so I’m trying to get the right wood to fill it without it being crowded. It’s going to be viewed from all angles except the back so I want it to look good. 

Right now I’m boiling some manzita that I have had. Im trying to manipulate it while it’s hot to help it fit better in the tank so hopefully that works or else I’ll have to go look for something different at the pet stores. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinnamonamon (Oct 24, 2018)

Super cute! What is it, about 18 inches long? Good luck manipulating your hardscape! I was surprised at how quickly I filled up my 5 gallon (portrait) tank...I had been considering a Betta to go with my shrimp and snail, but I just don't think there is enough length in any direction for any fish to swim!


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes, this tank is 18in L, 7in H and 6in W, interesting foot print. 

This is what I have so far for hardscape...
























I plan to attach the Anubias Nana Petite to the wood in its crevices of the branches. Hopefully they are small enough and don’t look to big for the scape. As of right now the are holding my plants due to the cold weather...

My substrate is a high CEC clay sub that I have had for years that I buy from Devin at Aqua Verdi. I’m a big fan of it due to the size and color. I threw in some quartz looking gravel that I also have had for years and bought at petco on super clearance just because I liked it. 

I have always liked the idea of having a gemstone tank but never quite felt like any of my other tanks were the right style. So far I’m digging this one for that theme! I’ll have to go looking for some stones and crystals that I have somewhere and see how they look. 

I am also planning on having a miniature riparium plant in the back. I have old planters from aqua Verdi but am trying to figure out a way to disguise it/ turn it into part of the scape. I have a decent amount of small round cork bark. I had a thought I could cut it in half and glue it to the planter. Any brainstorming ideas are welcome!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubiks_Coop (Oct 1, 2010)

Ahh, I love mini long tanks! Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

I’m coming to the conclusion that this tank needs flow. I put my Red Sea nano filter on it tonight. We will see how it goes. I’m not a fan of it. I was hoping to keep the equipment hidden mostly. I’m still trying to figure out how plan out the riparium type feature without actually seeing the planter...
I have considered taking some cork bark and cutting it to just fit under the rim of the tank and wedging it in to make a compartment then drilling a hole through for an output for a water pump. I could drill intake holes throughout the cork. Then my planter, pump and heater could be hidden and I’d still have room for cuttings of plants too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AguaScape (Oct 28, 2018)

I love that piece of wood. It looks perfect for that tank. It provides a dominant centerpiece while still leaving plenty of room for your betta.


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

AguaScape said:


> I love that piece of wood. It looks perfect for that tank. It provides a dominant centerpiece while still leaving plenty of room for your betta.




Thanks! I bought them at the same time. I had to heat up and manipulate the wood though because it was too wide but now it works! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AguaScape (Oct 28, 2018)

xjasminex said:


> Thanks! I bought them at the same time. I had to heat up and manipulate the wood though because it was too wide but now it works! Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you just use heat? or did you use steam? The reason I ask is that I have a bunch of dry manzanita that I would like to shape. I have heard that dry wood can be steamed and then tied or bent with a bonsai clamp to bend into the shape that you want.


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

AguaScape said:


> Did you just use heat? or did you use steam? The reason I ask is that I have a bunch of dry manzanita that I would like to shape. I have heard that dry wood can be steamed and then tied or bent with a bonsai clamp to bend into the shape that you want.




I boiled it then used a towel to grip it, so I didn’t burn my hands and squished it together. I did it a couple of times. Then when I figured it was ok I put rubber bands on it super tight and let it dry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright! I might have figured out my dilemma, I went looking through my wood box again and found this piece. It blocks the flow of the Red Sea nano, offers something to adhere riparium plants too plus I’ll be able to have some air plants and maybe moss on it too and it helps to hide the heater and filter. We will see how it goes! I think some strategically placed potted plants around the back of the tank will almost completely hide the filter and cords. 

The tank is quite cloudy thanks to the wood gooing all over the place. 
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pure Kind (Dec 3, 2018)

I love the shape of the tank, are you sure it's 3g looks like 6g


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes, very sure. I use one gallon water jugs to refill. It would be awesome if it was bigger. I’ll try to find something to help with the scale of it so you can see how little it actually is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Here’s a pic for size reference, normal sized can o soda...









I got in some Anubias Nana Petite and have added some to the wood, here are the views of he tank. 


























My light is an old fluval spec light from the original model. I got rid of the tank and meant to give the light with it but never did. It’s length is perfect for the tank. I’m going to go to my local hardware store and get a piece of glass that fits with the wood sticking out of the tank. 

I have a banana plant in there too that I purchased with the Anubias. Its way to big for this tank but I haven’t moved it to my other nano yet. 

The glass is grimey looking. I added two mts to the tank and plan to add pond snails and ramshorn too. I have a horned nerite that I’m going to add to when things get going. 

I’m pretty sure my lady is too aggressive for shrimp though which is too bad. 

I have three more pots of Anubias Nana Petite that I can add. I’m waiting because I wanted to see how it all looked when placed in the tank. So I can make some mental notes on where more will look best. I’m thinking I would like some larger anubias for around the base of the wood. I also am looking for small rip plants to attach to the wood sticking out of the water. 
Is there a species of peace lily that is a petite or dwarf variety? I really enjoy them and think that the vertical greenery would look good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks good so far. Personally the smallest peace lilies I've seen have been about 6" tall, but no idea if they're a separate variety, or just malnourished. I'm kinda bad with land plants, when they aren't in my garden.


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Kehy said:


> Looks good so far. Personally the smallest peace lilies I've seen have been about 6" tall, but no idea if they're a separate variety, or just malnourished. I'm kinda bad with land plants, when they aren't in my garden.




Six inches would be perfect. I’d like to know its specific species name that way I can get the right one and not have it get huge! 

I’m looking at some of the fairy plants at josh’s frogs site for rip plants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

My betta jumped the tank...and died. I’m so frustrated, all my favorite bettas jump and die. I had the tank mostly covered but there was a spot open and she found it. I’ll keep working on the tank now that I have glued the anubias to the wood, otherwise I would have used it somewhere else. My boyfriend loveingly said we would go get another one...lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fisherking (Feb 27, 2012)

Ouch! Very sorry to hear about your Betta.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Sucks about the betta, I've had that happen a few times. I'm pretty sure bettas are convinced they're birds. Keep going with the tank though, it's looking good


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks. It’s always the spunky ones that jump. I was really starting to enjoy her, she had a lot of personality. 

Oh well, I’ll get the tank all figured out and then maybe I’ll get another one. Unless something else catches my eye that can live in the tank. I could always put shrimp in. It’s not a huge tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dacrax15 (Sep 11, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your betta. The tank is looking real nice and has lots of potential though. I might also get a thermometer to check the water temperature since I'm not sure a 5 watt heater can properly heat up a 3 gallon tank. The rule of thumb is 3-5 watts per gallon.


----------



## Cinnamonamon (Oct 24, 2018)

Weird off-topic question... @xjasminex -- did you remove the pictures from your posts, or does my computer just hate me? I came back to your thread to check for an update & to show a friend your tank, and now I don't see the pictures!


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Cinnamonamon said:


> Weird off-topic question... @xjasminex -- did you remove the pictures from your posts, or does my computer just hate me? I came back to your thread to check for an update & to show a friend your tank, and now I don't see the pictures!




I did not remove any of the photos from this thread so it must be your computer. 

I’m thinking that I’m going to exchange this tank for another one. It’s just too long for the side table. Its needs a better space for it and I don’t have that right now. So I’m going to keep my eye out for a good kit tank that would work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinnamonamon (Oct 24, 2018)

xjasminex said:


> I did not remove any of the photos from this thread so it must be your computer.
> 
> I’m thinking that I’m going to exchange this tank for another one. It’s just too long for the side table. Its needs a better space for it and I don’t have that right now. So I’m going to keep my eye out for a good kit tank that would work.
> 
> ...


I just logged on from my home computer and all the pics show up just fine! :icon_roll

If you lived nearer, I'd be begging you to sell the bittie tank to me...not that I know where I'd put it, either! Petsmart is having pretty decent stock-clearing-out sales on smaller tanks right now, fyi...


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

I actually just bought petsmarts 2.5g tank but it wasn’t on sale at my pet smart....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RANIME13 (Sep 29, 2020)

AguaScape said:


> I love that piece of wood. It looks perfect for that tank. It provides a dominant centerpiece while still leaving plenty of room for your betta.


they do just fine in higher light.


----------

